# Schwimminsel - im Winter rausnehmen?



## Christi (3. Nov. 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
muß ich wohl die Schwimminsel jetzt im Herbst herausheben und die Pflanzen in den Teich geben? Oder kann ich die wohl so lassen wie sie ist. Ich bin da echt ein bißchen ratlos. Vielleicht friert ja auch alles kaputt, ich weiß es nicht. Habe sie erst dieses Jahr gebaut nach tollen Anleitungen hier im Forum. Habe also noch keine Erfahrung damit im Winter. Hoffe, jemand kann mir helfen.


----------



## herbi (3. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel - im Winter rausnehmen?*

Servus Christiane,...

meine Schwimminsel verbleibt über den Winter im Teich,...die Insel habe ich am Rand des Teiches fixiert...

Wenn Dauerfrost angesagt wird, dann decke ich sie mit einem Stück Luftpolsterfolie ab...


----------



## Christi (3. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel - im Winter rausnehmen?*

Lieber Herbi, ich danke Dir, das hilft mir sehr sehr weiter. Ich möchte sie nämlich nicht rausnehmen, glaube, die ist richtig schwer. Genauso werde ich das auch händeln. Dachte schon, in eines der Korblöcher könnte ich lange Schilfstangen stecken. Oder ist die Idee nicht so gut. Habe ich extra für den Winter geschnitten. 
Sei lieb gegrüßt und danke


----------



## herbi (3. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel - im Winter rausnehmen?*

Servus Christiane,..



> Dachte schon, in eines der Korblöcher könnte ich lange Schilfstangen stecken. Oder ist die Idee nicht so gut. Habe ich extra für den Winter geschnitten.



Wie meinst du das,..evtl. mal Bild von deiner Insel.... 


Habe bis jetzt viele Schwimminseln gesehen und die Teichbesitzer lassen sie alle bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen im Teich...


----------



## scholzi (3. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel - im Winter rausnehmen?*

 Christiane und Herbi....


Christi schrieb:


> . Dachte schon, in eines der Korblöcher könnte ich lange Schilfstangen stecken.


ich glaub du meinst, dass das __ Schilf im Winter den Gasaustausch übernimmet ?
Das sehe ich leider nicht so.....da das Schilf ja auch voll einfriert und jeder kleinste Hohlraum mit Eis gefüllt ist, können Faulgase nicht entweichen!
Mit einem Eisfreihalter und Sprudelstein bist du da echt besser beraten!!!:smoki


Christi schrieb:


> muß ich wohl die Schwimminsel jetzt im Herbst herausheben und die Pflanzen in den Teich geben?


nein....im Teich würden die Pflanzen ja genauso einfrieren....ob die nun in der Sumpfzone stehen oder auf der Insel........egal!


----------



## Christi (4. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel - im Winter rausnehmen?*

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben,
hmmmmmm,   ich dachte, das mal gelesen zu haben, das  __ Schilfrohr in den Teich gesteckt für diese Gasentweichung sorgt. Wirklich hohl sind die Halme ja nicht, habe nachgeschaut. Naja, einen Styropur-Eisfreihalter habe ich schon auch, nichts elektrisches...aber im letzten Jhr habe ich wirklich um meine Fische gezittert. Der blöde Eisfreihalter hatte sich nach oben gedrückt und war eigentlich nur eingefroren und lag gar nicht mehr wirklich im Wasser. Seine Funktion hatte er jedenfalls nicht erfüllt. Jedes Jahr kurz vor dem Winter kriege ich so eine innere Panik, ob ich alles richtig mache und beruhige mich erst wieder im Frühjahr, wenn ich alle Fische sehe. 
Also die Schwimminsel lasse ich auf alle Fälle jetzt drin, hatte gestern versucht Bilder einzustellen, ich wußte nicht mehr, wie es geht. Muß heute nochmals schauen. Habe auch ein Teichnetz an eine lange über den Teich ragende Stange gehängt, das funktioniert super. Der Teich liegt voll im Wald unter Bäumen, das ist schon eine Aufgabe für sich. Seid lieb gegrüßt und habt Dank für Euer Mitdenken.


----------



## waterman (4. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel - im Winter rausnehmen?*

Hallo Christiane,
ich lass meine Inseln schon seit zwei Wintern drin. Im Superwinter 2008/2009 hatte ich meinen Eisfreihalter vergessen rechtzeitig zu platzieren. Die Inseln sind unversehrt, möglicherweise haben sie für den Gasaustsuch gesorgt, mein großer __ Rohrkolben ist drin geblieben und alle Fische haben überlebt, es geht ihnen sehr gut. 
Zu beachen ist vielleicht: Ich stelle die Fütterung Ende Oktober ein und schalte im November meine Pumpe bis Anfang März ab. Dann ist wirklich richtig Winterruhe an meinem Teich.

Gruß
Wil


----------



## Christi (4. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel - im Winter rausnehmen?*

Guten Morgen Wil, noch ein Frühaufsteher. Wie schön.
Wunderbar, so mache ich es auch. Noch läuft die Pumpe, Bachlauf mußte ich abstellen, es fallen zu viele Blätter hinein und werden in den Teich transportiert. Das ging nun gar nicht.
Ist das ein abgeschnittener __ Rohrkolben oder ein gewachsener, den Du in Deinem Teich hast? Ich bin mir jetzt so unsicher, ob ich die vielen nun in den Teich stecken soll. Vielleicht faulen die ja so richtig ab und machen alles schlimmer als gewollt.


----------



## Christine (4. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel - im Winter rausnehmen?*

Hallo Christiane, 

ich würde keine abgeschnittenen Halme in den Teich stellen, weil ich denke, dass sie nur Algenfutter werden. Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen, mal soll ein Bündel Stroh als Eisfreihalter in den Teich stecken - halte ich für ebenso ungeeignet. 

Beste Erfahrung habe ich mit einem Blubberpümpchen. Ich hab die Oase aqua-oxy 400. Die ist nämlich outdoor-geeignet. Im letzten Winter hatte ich ja noch den Kleinstteich und daher in harten Zeiten noch einen 100-Watt-Heizstab. Ich denke aber, dass das jetzt bei dem "großen" Teich nicht mehr nötig ist.


----------



## waterman (4. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel - im Winter rausnehmen?*

Hallo Christiane,

ich habe einen großen __ Rohrkolben in einen Korb, der auf einem weiteren umgestülpten Korb steht. Die Pflanze besteht aus vier ziemlich dicken Trieben, die ich im Herbst 50 cm über dem Wasserspiegel abschneide und im Frühjahr dann knapp über dem Wasser nochmal kürze. Ab April wächst aus der Mitte jedes Triebes wieder neues Leben. Faule Außenblätter lassen sich leicht abrupfen.
Abgeschnittene Rohrkolbentriebe würde ich an Deiner Stelle aber nicht in den Teich stellen. Die moddern doch nur überflüssigerweise.

Gruß
Wil


----------



## scholzi (4. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel - im Winter rausnehmen?*

 Leute.....


Christi schrieb:


> Naja, einen Styropur-Eisfreihalter habe ich schon auch, nichts elektrisches...aber im letzten Jhr habe ich wirklich um meine Fische gezittert. Der blöde Eisfreihalter hatte sich nach oben gedrückt und war eigentlich nur eingefroren und lag gar nicht mehr wirklich im Wasser. Seine Funktion hatte er jedenfalls nicht erfüllt.


Es gibt da immer so ein Zettel, der liegt dem Eisfreihalter bei......nennt sich Anleitung.
Du hast bestimmt vergessen, den mit Sand zu füllen um ein gewissen "Tiefgang" zu erreichen!(einfach reinschmeißen reicht da nicht)
....Eisfreihalter richtig installieren......Sprudelstein rein, der die Wasseroberfläche in Bewegung hält und :smoki


Christi schrieb:


> ich dachte, das mal gelesen zu haben, das  __ Schilfrohr in den Teich gesteckt für diese Gasentweichung sorgt.


kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen.....wie soll "Gas" durch __ Schilf entweichen...? 
Selbst wenn du ein Sieb  von 0,5 mm Masche unter Wasser hälst, könnte sich darunter eine Gasblase bilden!
.
schöne Teichbilder....gefällt mir


----------



## Christi (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel - im Winter rausnehmen?*

Guten Morgen Robert,

das ist Sand und Kies in den Hohlräumen des Eisfreihalters, aber der blöde Deckel fliegt immer weg. 
Ich habe jetzt gerade gestern einen gekauft zusammen mit einem Schlauch, der anscheinende irgendwie sprudelt, ich weiß es jetzt nicht mehr, aber irgendwie wird da wohl Wasser in Bewegung gehalten. 
Ich laß das mit dem __ Schilf. Eure Meinungen haben mir in meiner eigenen Findung weitergeholfen. Vielen Dank. Jetzt suche ich mal einen Beitrag über Seerosen. Da sind so viele Blätter auf der Wasseroberfläche, wenn die alle absinken, na dann aber hallo. Die muß ich da irgendwie noch abschneiden oder so. Ich gehe jetzt mal auf die Suche.   Habe einen schönen Tag und vielen Dank


----------



## marcus18488 (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel - im Winter rausnehmen?*

Hallo,

bei mir werden seit Jahren einige dicke Styroporplatten auf die Wasseroberfläche gelegt und mit ein paar Steinen beschwert. Hat in den letzten Jahren immer funktioniert und in meiner Region haben wir richtig harte Winter.

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## Christi (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel - im Winter rausnehmen?*

Hallo Markus, die Idee setzte ich gleich in die Tat um, Styropor oder Styrodur?  
Einfach alles super Ideen. Vielen lieben Dank.  Das mit der Astschere ist auch toll, das probiere ich auch, habe ich sogar, hoffentlich verletzte ich keine Tiere, muß schauen.


----------



## Christi (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel - im Winter rausnehmen?*

Lieber Robert, ich laß es, ich werde die Schilfrohre liegenlassen und im Frühjahr als Pflanzanbindung nutzen. Ihr habe mich alle überzeugt, daß das wohl keine so gute Idee ist.  Danke Dir, ist bei näherer Überlegung wirklich nicht logisch, wie das gehen soll, dachte halt anfangs, es sei so eine Art Strohhalmprinzip. Naja......


----------

